# Wrist braces?



## F4i Caveman (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi everyone, was curious if anyone else out there is using a strong but lightweight wrist brace while riding? I superman'd the dirtbike in July and am now able to at least hit some light trails on the mtn bike, but am nursing both wrists from surgery, pic below. Any particular brand/model better than others? Links? Thanks!


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

I use CTI OTS wrist brace. Expensive. But it's the best out there. Some of my buds use duct tape.

PS I am coming off a scaphoid break.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

did this crappy little writeup on my local forum.



> i crashed pretty good at SoMo and did some damage to my wrist, so i started looking around at wrist braces. the 661 braces come in a soft style and a reinforced style. the soft ones have a thumb hole and i doubt they would work with gloves. i read some bad reviews of the reinforced ones, and they are a little expensive so i skipped on those.
> 
> i found a deal on pricepoint for these EVS braces. they are $14 each, or you can buy 2 for $24, and i have an email coupon for free shipping so i figured id try. they have an inner velcro sleeve, and then two velcro straps on the outside. they come with two thicknesses of reinforcing insert. tried them out today at FI and i like them so far. dont seem to inhibit movement, they stay where you put them, and the do feel pretty supportive. the insert prevents your wrist from bending back or forward very far, but allows enough movement for riding. fits fine over gloves, but somewhat of a pain if you have forearm armor on. i just tuck it under the lead edge of the armor. im sure ill crash soon  and be able to add to this review a bit.
> 
> update: went OTB and almost did one of those crappy bent-back wrist deals when i landed. it was on my injured wrist and i felt it almost hurt but the brace limited the movement enough to just get a little sore. already worth the money.


----------



## like_the_wheel (Aug 26, 2004)

X2 Cti. cheaper than surgery. adjustable range of motion. awesome.


----------



## F4i Caveman (Sep 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thanks alot brutha. Over or under gloves? 

After the initial break of the wrist, I rode another 6 hours with the wrist wrapped in electrical tape, it worked GREAT, but the second I took off the tape, sweet jesus the pain :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## F4i Caveman (Sep 21, 2007)

Blue109, thanks for the write up :thumbsup: That looks like a setup I could get used to. Cheers guys.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

over the gloves, but under the forearm pads. i didnt break like you, just a bad sprain, but it still sucked. i wear these all the time now. im way paranoid about my wrists after that.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jan 16, 2004)

*Check out Bioskin.com*

Check out Bioskin.com. I bent my wrist back after a hard crash, couldn't ride for 6 weeks, tried 6 different wrist braces and the Bioskin braces were the only ones that I could actually ride with. They're light, thin, fit under your gloves and offer good support.

http://www.bioskin.com/wrist_bracing.htm

good luck.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I had the same hardware put into my wrist, but that doesn't mean we had the same injury. I bought EVO wrist braces but never used them. I just pt'd and worked on my ROM until I thought I could handle riding again. Again, never wore a wrist brace.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

A riding buddy of mine swears by ergon grips to help wrist fatigue. She shattered her wrists years ago and normal round grips would bring the pain back but since she switched to the Ergons she says she's pain free. Might be worth the $20 to try new grips.


----------

